# which certificate?



## maomao88 (Sep 3, 2010)

Dear expats,

next year in june i'm going to take my final examinations for the college(germany) - (not university!)
After that i'll move to china to my girlfriend. My aim is to work as an english teacher in an english training school.
Now i have to choose which examination or rather wich certificate i have to take.

I can choose between the Cambridge Certificates, the TOEFL (Test of English as a foreign Language) or the TOEIC (Test of English for International Communication).

I really need help from some expatriates, who maybe have an experience with that.
Please!

Thank you for reply!


----------

